# Hensley Arrow



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Thinking about trying a hensley arrow hitch next year. I know the price is outragous, but from everything I have read guys love them. Has anyone here had a bad experience with one? Or returned one before the 60 days were up?

Thanks for your time and help!!
Pee Wee


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pee Wee,

Sorry, don't have one. And personally wouldn't spend that much money on one, but there was a thread here the other day about the patent running out soon (a year or so?







) on the design. It might be worth your while to find out whether or not someone will make one like it but for less money after the patent lapses. Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Mark,

I checked and the patent is good until Feb 2009 so it's going to be a few more years until competition brings the price down to a more reasonable level.


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info on that guy's! It just seems no one has anything bad to say about them, except the 3 GRAND!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have put about 10K miles on mine and think that it is well worth the money. Easy to hook up / unhook.
Very maneuverable.
Wonderful on the road.

Won't ever bumper tow with anything else.

Jared


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Pee Wee said:


> Thanks for the info on that guy's! It just seems no one has anything bad to say about them, except the 3 GRAND!!
> [snapback]55049[/snapback]​


There was indeed a Hensley thread a week or two ago. I am VERY skeptical of the claims, but from the real-life testimony here I'm coming around. You're right, I've never heard anybody that bought one that says it didn't meet or exceed their expectations.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

John,

There is an option to offset the initial sting of the $3000. Basically, you can put down $250 and then make 12 monthly payments of $250 that start 30 days after you receive the hitch. You can still evaluate it for 60 days and return it if you're not happy. That way if you return it, you're only out $500 until they refund your money. Here's the link:

Hensley Arrow 12-month payment plan

If you decide to buy, whichever way you plan to pay for it, contact Sean Woodruff (in management) and ask him to help you personally. His e-mail is: [email protected] Tell him Glenn Steers sent you!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

The only downside is the cost- it does what they claim.
Kevin P.


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

The price of the Hensley is $3000.00. The saftey and security of my family is priceless. The choice is yours. I love my family and I love my Hensley. (IMHO)

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

For current owners of the Hensley, besides kjp1969, have you ever towed your Outback with another hitch to have a comparison??? Just curious for real life experiences with the hitch.


----------



## bpjen (Jun 14, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> For current owners of the Hensley, besides kjp1969, have you ever towed your Outback with another hitch to have a comparison??? Just curious for real life experiences with the hitch.
> [snapback]55317[/snapback]​


I used to tow with a Reese Strait line with HP Dual Cam. this season decided to take the plunge into a Hensley when we decided to drive from NJ to Disney. I was one of those that thought it was too much $ but since we drive so much on 95 and roads with lots of trucks, thought it was worth the trial period anyway.

I tow a 26RS with an 03 Expy and the short wheelbase was one of the factors that made me first look into the Hensley.

Well, I will never tow without this hitch. Period. It is actually easier to hook up, and it is rock solid while towing, and it is true what they say: you have to be careful to remember the TT is back there. For me, there is a VERY noticeable difference.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Brian,

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I have an Expy, I have a 26RS, I have a Reese WD w/ Dual Cam and I have a Hensley Arrow hitch...Well, OK, the Hensley hitch is still in boxes in the back of my truck...but I finally have it!

I install it this weekend and take it for a trial in 3 weeks only about 2 hours away. Then, I'll take my family of 7 to Disney for Thanksgiving. I look forward to using it then!


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Glenn,

Please keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was hoping to have a new TV before we head off to see Mickey next August, but, I may just start with a Hensley. After all, the hitch is about $37,000 less then the truck.

Either way, it won't be until the spring.

Tim


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Here's a link for a $100 off the hitch, better than a sharp stick in the eye.
http://www.roamersgreenpages.com/directory/hensley.htm


----------

